
Economists take aim at wealth inequality - sonabinu
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/04/business/economy/economists-take-aim-at-wealth-inequality.html
======
SCAQTony
Society is about 6-meals away from a riot. I think once people have secured
food, shelter, utilities and no fear of losing any of the above a society
becomes quite stable and more egalitarian towards the rich and other classes.

